# replacing injectors...



## abcd123 (Dec 3, 2006)

1987 5000cs Turbo Quattro, can anyone tell me how to get the injectors out because i am going to be replacing them. I don't have any expierence with fuel injectors with my audi yet so some steps and tips would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: replacing injectors... (abcd123)*

I normally use a pair of pliers and carefully pull them out. There is a special VW/Audi tool for this but I don't have it.
They are in there pretty tight and held in by a rubber oring.
Grab the injector squarely at the top(not on the line) and wiggle it out carefully.
Sometimes they take alot of effort to pop out.
Be sure to replace those o ring seals. They are cheap.
Steve


----------



## abcd123 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks...i was told to take off the valve cover and then take the injectors out as your said. Now the injector is made of two pieces correct, one that screws into the head and the other part that im popping out?


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: (abcd123)*

Nah, the injector is 1 piece, you're thinking of the insert the injector slides into. That is screwed into the head...
Steve


----------



## abcd123 (Dec 3, 2006)

ok, so all i have to do is pop the injector out...i still have to take off the valve cover though right and the air disturbtor for fuel injector cooling blower which rests right above the valve cover?


----------

